# String quartet sketches



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been trying my hand again at writing a string quartet, these are so far my attempts:

"Neoclassical"

__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fstring-quartet-sketch-11

"Feldmanesque"

__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fstring-quartet-sketch-0

It is a difficult task with the way I've set in things. Hopefully you'll listen, find something interesting and a lot to critique too.


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

It would be great to have a score. 

there is so much dissonance! I felt like my ears were gonna pop off! is dissonance your goal? I didn't hear many triads. But I think It's pretty creative.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Part of the goal was indeed to work under the "emancipation of dissonance".


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Did you just put random notes and rythms into the score parts?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The pitches are determined by a series, the rhythms in the first one are gradually more complex, in the second one some intervals have fixed rhythms.


----------

